# Wie nehme ich eine Welle von grösseren Booten/Schiffen richtig



## Stokker (13. April 2006)

Jetzt mal eine  Frage ganz im Ernst.
Ich bewege mich nun schon 2 x pro Jahr eine Woche  ( seit 2004) auf der Ostsee ( Fehmarn, WH,DD ).
Bisher bin ich nur bei schönem Wetter mit meinem Faltboot raus.
Sowie die Wellen ein wenig höher kamen war ich wieder ,schwupps, an Land.
Meine grösste Sorge waren immer die hohen Wellen anderer , die manches mal auf mich zuliefen.
Jetzt habe ich meinem Faltboot für die See abgeschworen und mir ein 3,60m  Schlauchboot zugelegt ( 4,5 PS)
Jetzt die Frage aller Fragen.
Wie soll ich einer hohen Welle ( Bug oder Heckwelle)begegnen?
 Von vorn ,seitlich , oder lieber von hinten ???

Ich hatte vor 20 Jahren im Schärengarten von Stockholm eine hässliche Begegnung mit einem grossen Kreuzer ,ich glaube Peter Pan hiess er.
Der bog auf einmal um eine Insel ca. 1 Km von mir entfernt , und schickte eine Riesenwelle in meine Richtung.
Ich habe versucht mit dem gemieteten Aluboot und den dazugehörigen 5 PS hinter eine andere Insel zu entkommen, aber die Welle war schneller.
In meiner Verzweiflung , weil ich nicht wusste was ich machen soll, habe ich gedreht und bin Frontal auf die Welle zu, in der Hoffnung das ich vieleicht darüberreiten könnte.
Denkste.
Die Welle hob das Boot vorne hoch und dann schlug es auch gleich gewaltig runter. Ich hatte Riesenglück dass das Boot nicht umkippte.Der schwere Stein ,der als Anker gedacht war sprang hoch und schlug neben mir ein, genau auf die Kamera die da lag.
Die war erledigt, ich aber Gott sei Dank nicht.
Ich habe diese Begegnung der Dritten Art nie vergessen können.

Wahrscheinlich wüsste ich entschieden mehr wenn ich den Seeschein schon gemacht hätte. Habe ich aber nicht.
Und ich denke mir , wenn wir das Kleinboot -Sundtreffen haben, könnten ähnliche Sachen anfallen.
Also, Seemänner, gebt bitte einem Laien in Punkto Wellen ein paar Tipps zum Überleben....


----------



## kulti007 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Wie nehme ich eine Welle von grösseren Booten/Schiffen richtig*

hallo
also ich fahre dann immer mit der welle. bis jetzt ist es immer gut gelaufen. ich weiß aber nicht ob das richtig ist.

mfg


----------



## HD4ever (13. April 2006)

*AW: Wie nehme ich eine Welle von grösseren Booten/Schiffen richtig*

tja .... mitn kleinen Boot am besten gar nicht .... #d
hab ja nun (noch) das gleiche Problem.
aber die einzige Chance ist wohl von vorn denke ich .....
von hinten steigt das Wasser ins Boot, von der Seite schmeißt dich ne Monsterwelle um wenn du Pech hast .....


----------



## Tüdel (13. April 2006)

*AW: Wie nehme ich eine Welle von grösseren Booten/Schiffen richtig*

Hi Stokker,

was Du in den Schären damals gemacht hast war an sich gar nicht verkehrt.
Kann es sein, dass Du bei der Veranstaltung ziemlich Gas gegeben hast?

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, wird immer die Empfehlung ausgegeben, bei Schwierigkeiten den Bug in die Welle zu richten (es gibt natürlich Wellen, die sind so groß, das auch das keinen Sinn mehr macht).

Welle von hinten kann da schon eher böse enden (surfen, manövrierunfähig, Welleneinschlag und und und)

Schnauze in die Welle is' schon das beste.

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## C.K. (13. April 2006)

*AW: Wie nehme ich eine Welle von grösseren Booten/Schiffen richtig*

Solche Wellen sollte man frontal begegnen, alles andere bringt Dich erst recht in Gefahr.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Wie nehme ich eine Welle von grösseren Booten/Schiffen richtig*

#6voll drauf halten heißt es dann mit der Front...habe ich auch schon früher als Kind mit der Luftmatraze so gemacht...& hat auch in Tobago bei 4-6 Meter Wellen und einem 3,80 Boot geholfen:q!


----------



## Benni (14. April 2006)

*AW: Wie nehme ich eine Welle von grösseren Booten/Schiffen richtig*

Du solltest auf die Welle zu fahren,nicht versuchen drüber zu springen,:g sondern eher das Gas weg nehmen und quasi auf die Welle drauf fahren.(zumindest mit einem Boot in der Größe) Dann solltest Du an Stelle des Steins |kopfkrat  wohl eher nen Anker benutzen,der bei der Fahrt am od.im Boot befestigt ist.Ein Sportbootschein od. Erfahrung hilft einem da auch weiter.
Dann sei mal Froh,das du noch bei bester Gesundheit bist.


----------



## LAC (14. April 2006)

*AW: Wie nehme ich eine Welle von grösseren Booten/Schiffen richtig*

Hallo,
nun hat jeder so seine erfahrung und du hast ja auch schon einige vorschläge bekommen. Ich habe auch einige boote schon gefahren von 3m bis 35m und auch wellen kennengelernt. 
Du solltest mit 4 PS und dein kleines boot die wellen meiden, die machen dich nur unruhig.

Eine bugwelle ist keine grosse gefahr für ein boot. Für ein boot was dort nicht hingehört bzw. wenn der "kapitän" nicht die erfahrung hat, kann diese welle - die jedes schiff macht -  eine gefahr werden. 
Nun haben wind und wellen viele gesichter, die ostsee hat kurze wellen im südlichen dänemark, da sie sich dort gar nicht aufbauen können - jedoch sind diese sehr gefährlich für kleine boote. Die nordsee hat ganz andere wellen - da siehst du mit deinem boot gar kein land mehr und solltest du mal mit deinem boot einen platz erreichen, wo zwei strömungen aufeinander stossen z.b. im texelstrom vor holland - dann fliegst du mit deinem boot durch die luft, weil sie von allen seiten kommen obwohl es 100 m weiter ganz ruhig ist.
Normal wird eine welle ausgeritten d.h. man nimmt sie von vorne aber nicht ganz von vorne und rutsch so über den kamm.  Dieses macht man aber nur - wenn schon ein gefühl da ist - au, au, es wird gefährlich. Dieses richtet sich nach dem boot - normal fährt man den kurs und nicht nach den wellen. Und wenn sie von hinten kommen, dann bist du 120 mal am wellenreiten und wie schon erwähnt von "tüdel" manoverierunfähig und beim 121 mal wirst du quer gedrückt und von der seite überrollt und sitz nicht mehr im boot.
Ich wüsche dir viel freude mit dem boot - aber vorsicht ist geboten.
Viele grüsse aus dänemark


----------



## Stokker (14. April 2006)

*AW: Wie nehme ich eine Welle von grösseren Booten/Schiffen richtig*



			
				Tüdel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Stokker,
> 
> was Du in den Schären damals gemacht hast war an sich gar nicht verkehrt.
> Kann es sein, dass Du bei der Veranstaltung ziemlich Gas gegeben hast?
> ...


----------



## Nauke (14. April 2006)

*AW: Wie nehme ich eine Welle von grösseren Booten/Schiffen richtig*

Hi, Stokker,

ich hatte genau so ein Erlebnis und habs so gemacht wie Du.

Bei uns folgte gleich noch die zweite Welle und ich sah schon wie der
fallende Bug in diese eintauchen wird. Aber er schlug auf und wurde
ein zweitesmal hochgewuchtet. 

Als ich abends dem Vermieter diese Geschichte schilderte und fragte wie
man sich da richtig verhält, griste er und meinte: ... gar nichts machen,
nur festhalten..., das Boot kippt nicht...".

Ich muß dazu sagen, es war ein 5m Holzboot, vielleicht verhalten die sich
anders wie Plaste Kähne.#c 

Ob ich bei der nächsten Begegnung dieser Art mir das Nichtsmachen trauen
werde, bezweifele ich.;+


----------



## noose (14. April 2006)

*AW: Wie nehme ich eine Welle von grösseren Booten/Schiffen richtig*

Lies mal Hier

weiss aber nich obs weiterhilft weils um rudern geht,habs mir noch nicht durchgelesen.
ganz unten steht was über wellen.
Gruss


----------



## Reisender (14. April 2006)

*AW: Wie nehme ich eine Welle von grösseren Booten/Schiffen richtig*

Bug in Richtung Wellen, Gas wech und über die Welle gleiten lassen.....leicht Gas geben und Gas wech und über die zweite Welle gleiten lassen......

Wellen von hinten......Gewicht in die Mitte verlagern und kein Gas geben. Wenn du bei Wellen die von hinten kommen Gas gibst, kann es sein das der Sog dich hinten unter Wasser zieht und du Nasse Füße bekommst.

Du kannst auch bei größeren Wellen von 12 Uhr dein Boot auf 11 Uhr legen und dich drüber gleiten lassen, es kann dann aber sein das du eine Ladung Wasser fängst. 

Und immer darauf achten das deine Klamotten in der Mitte des Bootes liegen, so hast du einen günstigen Schwerpunkt der dir keine Probleme macht. 

Sollten viele große Wellen auf dich zukommen, dann einfach in die mitte des Bootes gehen/setzen und sich gut festhalten, es schaukelt wie irre, aber meistens kommst du mit einen Flauen gefühl im Magen davon.


----------



## Stokker (14. April 2006)

*AW: Wie nehme ich eine Welle von grösseren Booten/Schiffen richtig*

Das klingt ja alles schon ermutigend,danke.....


----------



## der Berufsfischer (14. April 2006)

*AW: Wie nehme ich eine Welle von grösseren Booten/Schiffen richtig*

.....


----------



## vazzquezz (14. April 2006)

*AW: Wie nehme ich eine Welle von grösseren Booten/Schiffen richtig*

Vom Segeln her kenn ich das eigentlich so:

Diagonal auf den Hang, dann kurz vorher dem Scheitel möglichst senkrecht ansteuern & Geschwindigkeit rausnehmen, und dann wieder diagonal die Rückseite runter ... Das nimmt die Wucht ...)

Welle von hinten klappt denke ich nur mit Surfbrett (da ist es geil  ), da man nur so den Schub effektiv umsetzen kann! Mit Boot ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, daß man mit dem Bug "einfädelt" ... *autsch*

V.


----------



## meeresdrachen (18. April 2006)

*AW: Wie nehme ich eine Welle von grösseren Booten/Schiffen richtig*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

sehr interessante Beiträge hier.Da ich auch ein
Boot habe,ist es gut zu erfahren,wie andere
Bootsangler eine solche Situation meistern.
Mein Boot ist 4,80m lang,1,95m breit.Mein
Revier ist die Eckernförder Bucht.
Große Bugwellen werfen eigentlich nur die
Uboote,aber die dürfen in der Bucht nicht so
schnell fahren.Die Wellen,die mir etwas Probleme
machen,sind von großen Booten mit hoher
Geschwindigkeit.
Bemerke ich eine solche Welle,drehe ich das Boot
mit dem Bug gegen die Welle,mit langsamer 
Geschwindigkeit und lasse die Welle unter dem
Boot durchlaufen.Ich selbst halte mich dabei
in der Mitte des Bootes auf,wegen dem
Schwerpunkt.
Natürlich wird das Boot bis zur Hälfte über die
Welle "geschoben" und klatscht dann auf das
Wasser.Das rummst ganz schön.
Die nächste Welle ist meist schon nicht mehr
so hoch und leichter zu nehmen.
Von hinten oder von der Seite würde ich eine
solche Welle nicht nehmen!
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Rosi (18. April 2006)

*AW: Wie nehme ich eine Welle von grösseren Booten/Schiffen richtig*

Stokker, das kenne ich. Der Bug muß in die Welle, oder das Heck, ist egal, nur schräg. So eine Welle hätte mich fast mal aus dem Boot gekippt, sie kam seitlich, ich lag vor Anker.
Große Wellen werfen alle schnellen Boote, die ahnungslos vorbei rauschen, manchmal winken diese Idis noch freundlich, denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun. Wichtig ist noch eine lange Ankerleine, mind 3fache Wassertiefe!

Meeresdrachen, es sind immer 2 große Wellen, erst die Dritte ist kleiner.


----------



## Stokker (18. April 2006)

*AW: Wie nehme ich eine Welle von grösseren Booten/Schiffen richtig*



			
				vazzquezz schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Segeln her kenn ich das eigentlich so:
> 
> Diagonal auf den Hang, dann kurz vorher dem Scheitel möglichst senkrecht ansteuern & Geschwindigkeit rausnehmen, und dann wieder diagonal die Rückseite runter ... Das nimmt die Wucht ...)
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. April 2006)

*AW: Wie nehme ich eine Welle von grösseren Booten/Schiffen richtig*



			
				der Berufsfischer schrieb:
			
		

> soche wellen würde ich in einem winkel von 15 bis 20 grad nehmen - meiner meinung nach kommt man da am besten bei weg.direkt von vorne ist nicht so gut zumindest in der ostsee da die wellen hier echt kurz sind.



Jep, so kenn ich das auch.... so "gleitet" das Boot richtig  ruhig und steuerbar über die Welle in das Wellental.
Ansonsten folgt ein eher kaum kontrollierbarer Sturz in das Wellental.

Uli


----------

